# no membership card



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

when i joined the the ttoc i ordered some items from the shop all this came but you said my membership card would follow but it never did. my name is K P Lavis. if you could send it me thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi We have had a saga with our card printer which failed and was sent away for repair, this took quite a while and when it was returned it still didn't work. It has now returned from its second repair and hopefully we will very shortly be processing all the outstanding membership cards. Sorry for the delay but it really was due to operating difficulties.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm STILL WAITING for mine aswell, 2 months after joining.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nick has today printed off 90+ cards  We will get them out to everyone who is waiting asap just hold on a little longer as unfortunately I do have a full time job that is 93 miles from here as the crow flies so it might take me a couple of evenings to post them all out.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Please excuse me but what has your job and 93 miles got to do with it, apologies if this sounds stupid. :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Please excuse me but what has your job and 93 miles got to do with it, apologies if this sounds stupid. :?:


I don't have a lot of spare time when I get in from work to spend on my VOLUNTEER duties .


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

audimad said:


> Please excuse me but what has your job and 93 miles got to do with it, apologies if this sounds stupid. :?:


rather rude :?


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

audimad said:


> Please excuse me but what has your job and 93 miles got to do with it, apologies if this sounds stupid. :?:


Stoopid is, is stoopid does................... :?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Please excuse me but what has your job and 93 miles got to do with it, apologies if this sounds stupid. :?:
> ...


 That is why i apologised at the end of the message, anyway wouldn't you be a little FED UP not receiving something you have paid for!!!!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

with being on the forum and being a member of the ttoc for over 3 years i have spent plenty of time waiting for mags/membership packs etc etc but since the club is a non profit based organisation and the people involved do it free of charge i dont mind waiting :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Normally neither do i but what i DO mind is people NOT returning your PM's when you ask them a question! :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Normally neither do i but what i DO mind is people NOT returning your PM's when you ask them a question! :x


Who did you PM ? Wasn't me and while we are at it could you please tell the larger audiance how many times Nick has explained the situation to you ?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

I sent the PM to Nem and he told me about the broken printer so i left it a few weeks then i PM'd again for some more info and got NO reply so i went to his local meet to find out about the cards, HAPPY.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If you wish to discuss this further then i suggest we do it in private.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No I think the fact that you were told several times before posting again will suffice.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> No I think the fact that you were told several times before posting again will suffice.


 WHATEVER!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i can jst tell that your gonna be a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > No I think the fact that you were told several times before posting again will suffice.
> ...


Anyhow do you not want your TTOC sign and membership number on your sig ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Unfortunatly at some times people who volunteer to help run the TTOC do take a little time off for holidays etc etc. During which times a PM or email may be left unanswered for a short while.

I do have to say tho that after a few messages, and a full explanaton in person at my local meet two weeks ago, I find it a little bit suprising that you still have to post on here in a manner which comes accross as you complaining about it still.

As has been said, I spent about 5 hours yesterday printing all of the backlogged cards out, and I'm now sat again doing address lables and enveloping them all to be posted. So please bear with us while we get up to date with it all.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

keep up the good work nick!


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

Never met any of you guys - hope to at some point............

But nonetheless, well done for all of your efforts - FREE OF CHARGE, it must take up lots of precious time at weekends and evenings.

I like most others am very much appreciative and hope that despite the odd incredibly rude post you wont get too "put off!"

Cheers

P Daddy

PS - got my pack pretty quickly (actually much quicker than anticipated) was kept up to speed with where my order was in the system and am not bothered one little bit if the card takes a bit longer...........


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

All i want is what i've paid for, whats the problem! Remember i didn't start this post.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Here you go Jeff, keep you going until I can get it posted...

8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, they look very good. I just need the card so i can use it for the club discount.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

audimad said:


> Thanks, they look very good. I just need the card so i can use it for the club discount.


Won't be long, I prommise


----------



## thongdaeng (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry if i caused a bit of trouble about asking for the card. its no big deal.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Membership card arrived at last [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i can jst tell that your gonna be a barrel of laughs.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Best quote of the day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

